# ignition and ve tables for turbo 16V, megasquirt



## chatterton (Apr 14, 2001)

If you got something please let me know. I've looked and looked and would like something a little friendlier than the 8x8 map thats on here. And something thats for a 16V, not an 8V. 
I'm running msnsextra with code 021u3. 12x12 maps.

.msq files would work too. If you have the time and would like to help a fellow squirter please send stuff to [email protected]
Thanks Jeff.


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: ignition and ve tables for turbo 16V, megasquirt (chatterton)*

I'd be interested as well, to compare to my 16vG60


----------



## chatterton (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: ignition and ve tables for turbo 16V, megasquirt (OttawaG60)*

I know that you're running a 16V g60, maybe we can cross compare and come up with something. LMK. 
Jeff


----------



## DutchJetta (Jan 29, 2003)

If you go stand alone, you should also have the money for a wideband, and tune it on the street. If you can turbo your VW, you can map it yourself too.


----------



## chatterton (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (DutchJetta)*

huh. that might be so. but it also helps to have something to start with. Ignition table is more what I'm really after.


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (chatterton)*

Ok, after solving a few of my mechanical issues, I've been driving around setting up the fuel and ignition.
These are *rough* tables.
I'm open to suggestions on tuning enhancements if anyone sees some flaws
Spark








Fuel








Car is a 2L 16vG60, running 2 ABA headgaskets, ported head, Audi S2 intake manifold, 5L mustang throttlebody, stock Corrado intercooler.


----------



## martyn_16v (Jul 16, 2004)

Your VE entries seem low in the boosted areas of the map, i'd expect them to be climbing well over 100 if the reqfuel is set right for your injectors?


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (martyn_16v)*

boost is over 100kpa IIRC.
I haven't been stomping into boost, done a few passes to see how it reacts, seems to read rich when it does.
My req fuel is 8, 42# injectors


----------



## chatterton (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (OttawaG60)*

Cruise numbers look ok, and the VE for boost is only going to go above 100 anyway by just a little bit. Because once mstweak finds that 14.7:1 for that map bin and RPM, you can used the following formula to enrichen to 12.5:1.
VE*(14.7\12.5)=New VE. 
Post mine in a little bit.


----------



## powell16v (Aug 17, 2004)

iam doin the same but not that far into it yet ill post some pics and i could do with some help on basic setting s please


----------

